# table restoration



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Hi,

A work friend had just purchased a table and set of chairs which she believes to be antique oak.

If it is antique, someone has taken one end off to make a folding section.

She would like to take the stain or finish off and re-stain a darker color.

She is not aware of the original finish.

She asked me as she thought I did wood working........

I suggested she tips it upside down and test a small section with 120grit sandpaper to see if it is a varnish type finish or some type of stain.

Any suggestion or comments welcomed......

I apologize for the quality of the picture...


----------



## derek willis (Jan 21, 2009)

James,
Sure looks old, and if it is could easily be a milk stain as they were used in many quantities, and would have been finished with shellac as french polish, perhaps, get her to try rubbbing a portion of it with a cloth soaked in methylated spirit.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Personally James I would start with a non-solvent based paint stripper and then decide what to do next.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Bump...

Any more suggestions from our learned members?


----------

